# My mac collection



## Lou (Dec 14, 2005)

Eyeshadows: 

Surreal, Georgeus gold, Meadow And Club 
Juxt, Swimming, Greensmoke and Sumptuose olive. 
Vapour, Nylon, Satin taupé and shale 
Inventive Eyes quad.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Dec 14, 2005)

nice collection!


----------



## vircore (Dec 15, 2005)

i like it!!

the lip gloss is wonderful!!!


(bonita coleccion "nice collection")


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 15, 2005)

You Have A Great Collection And Gorgeous Colors


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 15, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Joke (Dec 15, 2005)

Wonderfull collection!
Really nice!
Could you please tell me what blushes you have there and which l/s?
I'm lemming those


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2005)

Vircore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Wonderfull collection!
Really nice!
Could you please tell me what blushes you have there and which l/s?
I'm lemming those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The blushes are: Folish Me and Tenderling.
The lipstick are: Viva Glam IV, Sophisto, Plum Dandy and Hight Tea.
The lipglass are: Rayothon.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice little collection you have going there! Fab basics!


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Dec 18, 2005)

cool collection


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 19, 2005)

that's such a wide ranged collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm loving how clear the colours came out in your pics!! Thanks for that


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------

